# X Trail II



## seowner (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting fotos of the new X Trail. Nissan has abandoned us X Trail owners for 
the Rogue - not impressive at all. I think Nissan are making a big marketing mistake. What are they thinking? Is this the payback for suporting them ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Your view is shared by MANY car salesmen in Canada who are saying that the X-Trail was their biggest seller and the easiest car to move when it comes to first time new car buyers. Their target sales and therefore commission will be directly impacted by Nissan Canada's decision not to sell the xtrail anymore and not import the new model.

I agree, it is a HUGE mistake on their behalf!

P.S. This will be X-trail III for us in Australia


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

WHOA.... you mean the 2008 XTrail won't be available in Canada??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

pgames38 said:


> WHOA.... you mean the 2008 XTrail won't be available in Canada??


From what I have been told by a Nissan dealer from Canada, unfortunately no.

You guys need to do something about it and maybe a joint letter on behalf of all current xtrailers in Canada to Nissan would wake them up and force them to change their mind.

The Nissan Rouge is a completely different class and no match for the xtrail at all. Nissan Canada will be dropping a very capable SUV in favour of an over-sized hatchback.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*WHAT!!!*

SAY WHAT!! ARE YOU ALL SERIUOS!!! :wtf: 

NO NEW X-TRAIL FOR CANADA!!??!!!!  

REPLACED BY THE ROGUE???  

IT'S half the size of an X-Trail. If anything I need more space not less? The Rogue is really ugly. The car looks like a Murano the shrank in the drier. The grill looks plain aweful. Seriuosly, the Rogue is about the size of Mazda5 and is nowhere in the league of an X-Trail. They won't sell me one especially at a price of 25000$ for the base model? 

HA HA HAHAHAHAHA HA....HA HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

What is Nissan thinking? The only real replacement for the X-Trail is actually the Xterra but it is 6000$ more! 

What will my car be worth now? It will of been on sale for only three years? Who is going to want to buy a car that will have ZERO resale value. What about parts availability? Dealers will have to stock them for ten years but they will charge your right arm for anything. What about aftermarket support. Forget about it now. Nissan should have a class action lawsuit against them. They owe me 30000$ for my car which will now be impossible to sell. WOW! I guess I will have to look at a new car maker for my next vehicule. Maybe a Dodge Nitro or a Toyota RAV4.

I was already frustrated that we couldn't find anything in Canada for the X-Trail because it wasn't sold in the USA and now I find out that things will only get worse. Thanks God I don't know who is the 1diot that came to this decission because I would smash his face into the UGLY front end of the Rogue! :banhump: 

I won't tell you how I really feel because I might get jailed.

Ryan


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Will it really affect the used price that much? Hey, if someone wants an X-trail they'll have to buy one from someone like you, they won't be able to buy a new one. Quite a few cars in the past have risen in value when they went out of production. Looked at another way, the new Xt will be totally new anyway, it's based on the Qashqai so all the panels etc will be different even if the appearance is similar. The only carry-over is the 2.5 engine. As the current Xt wasn't available in Canada till 3 years after the launch maybe the same will happen with the new version.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Ryan_U said:


> Thanks God I don't know who is the 1diot that came to this decission because I would smash his face into the UGLY front end of the Rogue! :banhump:
> 
> I won't tell you how I really feel because I might get jailed.
> 
> Ryan


Don't hold back - let those emotions out :crazy:


----------



## seowner (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Ryan, I really don't know what those those decision makers are smoking.
seowner


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I like to bet...*

Yes... Even my friend who owns a dealership new nothing except that it was discontinued, not being produced, even the Nissan Press release from Geneva said that they kept it quiet... but here is my bet...

Yes they are introducing new "SUV' types to Canada and no X-Trail.... I will bet you that if they do not do well... the X-Trail will be brought back to North America. Watch and see...

Also I saw the new CRV and passed it and laughed... it looks like a toy, it looks cheap, it looks very small.. need I say more... Honda killed the CRV and many car reviewers do not like it.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The way Nissan Canada seems to operate when it comes to the introduction of the xtrail to the Canadian markets seems to suggest that they'd rather play it safe like they did before when the xtrail was sold everywhere else since 2001 and you guys only got it in 2005 (I think). By doing this you have missed out on the first generation xtrail (Series I) all together and you got the Series II (the facelift model)

If this strategy continues, you guys might see Series 4 sometime in 2010 because most parts of the world where the new exy is going will be getting the Series III (the new model) by end of 2007.

My sources in Australia have confirmed that we're getting the new model by end of this year.

I mean, is Nissan Canada waiting for the rest of the world to iron-out the bugs with the new model before they bring it in to Canada 3 years later? What kind of marketing strategy is this????


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Canada - Marketing?*

Sorry to be blunt and we know that several of them watch this forum, but Nissan Canada Marketing Department has no clue in regards to marketing, look how they handled the X-Trail, lack of parts, accessories, etc. Need I say more. I work in Advertising, where we have created several #1 positions for some of our Pharmaceutical clients products. Nissan Canada needs to learn to listen to their clients, their dealerships, etc.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Sorry to be blunt and we know that several of them watch this forum, but Nissan Canada Marketing Department has no clue in regards to marketing, look how they handled the X-Trail, lack of parts, accessories, etc. Need I say more. I work in Advertising, where we have created several #1 positions for some of our Pharmaceutical clients products. Nissan Canada needs to learn to listen to their clients, their dealerships, etc.



Agreed, 100%. A huge mistake in their part. 

The XT is hands down the best vehicle I've ever owned. It's tough, comfortable, versitile and drives well in all conditions. My wife and I were/are looking forward to buying a new XT after out lease runs out in 2 1/2 years. The new "mini-Murano" just isn't what we're looking for. We want more XT.

This weekend, I will be writing a letter to Nissan Canada, my dealership, and Nissan Japan. I'll let you know what I hear, and strongly encourage you all to do the same.

Paul


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Not something I know much about but should have thought the production, economics and marketing of a car is very different to pharmaceuticals. For pharmaceuticals, development costs are high but production costs low which is generally the opposite of cars. If the market for your slimming pills slides you can just make fewer and make more head-ache pills on the same machines instead. Car production on the other hand requires vast investment in dedicated plants where output will be dependent on the plant’s capacity. If the plant producing that line of cars doesn’t work at full capacity you lose money. 

There are other complications too. If you build plant capacity to introduce a car to a specific market you can’t just withdraw it 3 months later if it doesn’t sell. That car has to be available for several years or you won’t have happy dealers or customers and could cause long-term damage to your reputation.

It was a surprise to Nissan that the X-trail sold so well but there’s no guarantee that the new version will do the same. Surprisingly, it’s 175cm bigger than the old version which moves it closer to their own Pathfinder and away from the RAV4 and CR-V. There’s now no direct competitor to Honda and Toyota SUVs and with SUV sales falling in response to the global warming lobby we don’t know yet if that was a clever move.

So I’d guess what will happen is they’ll make a judgement on other markets after its introduction that will depend on likely sales levels and production capacity. My guess would be that the bigger Xt could well be more liked in Canada and Australia than it is in Europe where the preference is for smaller more agile vehicles suited to our narrower winding roads.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Not that it proves anything, but our Saturday paper included a multi-page glossy flyer from Nissan, featuring both the Rogue (due in the fall) and the X-Trail Bonnaventure.

If Nissan really is abandonning the X-Trail in Canada, those of you with them may find you benefit from that. How so? Well, there are some cars no longer in production that turned out to be so desirable that people are willing to pay extra for used ones. Like the Subaru Legend wagon, especially the older ones with low range gearing. Given the X-Trail's commendable mileage and excellent repair record, it has great potential to be something that's passed on to relatives and friends rather than ending up regarded as orphans and on the used car lots.

I do have to object to the article that stated: "the old X-Trail was the best compact Japanese on the rough stuff." Umm, there is a Japanese-made cuv with a low range, after all.

Speaking of the all-new X-Trail, and how it resembles the present one.... Nissan's funny like that. Witness the original Xterra which was a redone first-generation Pathfinder, but looked completely different. Then the second generation Xterra, which was completely different from the original Xterra, but looks the same.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It's a funny world we live in and you can never guess what Nissan will do next LOL 

While some countries are waiting for the launch and start of sale of the new "Geneva" xtrail and other countries will most probably say their farewell to the xtrail, there is a country that is about to enjoy the release of MKII...in this case it is Malaysia where Nissan just announced the introduction of the facelift model there for the very first time 

Worth noting that the xtrail is manufactured locally in Malaysia, so it has taken them a while to get the MKII (Series II) ready for the market. This also means that it will be quite a while before they see the new shape/model xtrail over there, but their excitement of getting the facelift is still nice to see


----------

